# Lee, Massachusetts Garden Railraod Notice for Sept 26th-28th



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

As part of the Founders day Weekend event In Lee, Massachusetts there shall be a Demonstration Garden setup at the Lee Chamber of Commerce Visitor's Booth for the Founders day weekend. The Booth is located right in the heart of Downtown Lee.


----------



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry to inform that I had cancelled my setup due to Chances of bad Weather this weekend.


----------

